# PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

This project is going to be a more collaborative project than my motor swap, so I'm making the call right here and now: *All you tranny experts in here, please take a few moments to add your advice, opinions or suggestions. I'm gonna need help on this one.* 
I've got an O2M gearbox sourced from a 2000 Audi TT quattro (haven't purchased yet). My goal is to install this on my mk3 GTI 1.8T. I'm aware that this tranny has a transfer case for the rear end, and I'll be leaving it on, but unhooked...for now.
The basic logistics of such a tranny swap are as follows:
1) get all tranny-specific components (e.g. the starter, clutch, flywheel, pressure plate)
2) custom-make the front drive axles to the appropriate length for the car
3) custom make a beefy tranny mount, since none OEM will work for this application.
Here is the catch: the O2M tranny in question is a *5-speed*, yet it is still an O2M. The tranny code is DXW. From what I hear, the only differences between the 5- and 6-speed version of the O2M are that a) there's a spacer in place of the 6th cog, and b) the gear ratios are different down low. The final drive ratios are the same.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I've got some beginning ideas on how to make this work, but I'd like to hear everyone's words before I display how ignorant I am of the details








Have fun, let fly.


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

It may be a VR6 but there is some good info here: 02M into an MK3 VR6


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (VRQUICK)*

The good news is, I already have the mk4 shifter lever installed (I'm running an O2J right now), and I'm not too worried about the tranny rear mount...I'll be doing basically what Ben did with his, or maybe having him make me one.
It's the tranny internal work I need help with, though. I need to know how involved it would be to replace gears with different ratio cogs, and how costly it would be. For reference, I'll be doing the work myself. Problem is, the O2M is a really new generation of tranny, so books won't be much help. Even the Bentley.


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (A2 VR666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2 VR666* »_









heh...werd.
Here are some tidbits from audiworld forums to kickstart y'all brains.

_Quote »_<1>Do it right - get VW motorsport gears for 1-4 with different ratios
then move 4th to 5th and 5th to 6th as our 5th and the 6sp 6th are the same. *not sure if that last part is correct -- jim*</1>
<2>i think i read some place that ecs was working on a kit to add a 6th gear to the 180 quattro tranny. i bet they would be able to get parts to fix your problem if this were true about the 6th gear. as i imagine they do a rebuild on the tranny before they add a new 6th. but may be not. worth a try.</2>
<3>Yes, spacer sleeve in 5-speed ; however... 
You need all new gears except 2nd & 5th (now 6th) for your box. 
Factory ratios for 180Q 6-speed 
1st 41:12 = 3.417 
2nd 40:19 = 2.105 
3rd 40:27 = 1.481 
4th 38:33 = 1.152 
5th 35:30 = 1.167 
6th 32:33 = 0.970 <3>
<4>Tranny gear ratios: 
Never could get Goober to correct AW site. Mistakes in both Bentley & ETKA 
225Q 6-speed 
1st 41:12 = 3.417 
2nd 40:19 = 2.105 
3rd 40:28 = 1.429 
4th 37:34 = 1.088 
5th 34:31 = 1.097 
6th 31:34 = 0.912 
rev 30:12 x 23:14 = 4.107 
final drive 1st-4th 63:15 = 4.200 
final drive 5th,6th & rev 63:19 = 3.316 
bevel boxes - 17:27 x 27:17 

180Q 5-speed 
1st 42:11 = 3.818 
2nd 40:19 = 2.105 
3rd 39:29 = 1.345 
4th 35:36 = 0.972 
5th 32:33 = 0.970 
rev 31:11 x 23:14 = 4.630 
final drive 1st-4th 63:15 = 4.200 
final drive 5th & rev 63:19 = 3.316 
bevel boxes - 17:27 x 27:17
As was stated, to keep tranny compact on Quattro models two shafts are in contact with the ring gear; one for gears 1-4 the other for gears 5,rev & if present 6th. Pinion teeth count is different, 15 & 19; Goober can't comprehend this. Remember, all modern transmissions are constant mesh design (mating gears are always in contact with each other, torque path is determined by locking connection to spline). </4>


----------



## ReiHenMotorVR6 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

What specifically are your goals for putting the 02M tranny in? The shorter final drive? It looks like the ratios are pretty desirable for great acceleration, but is it worth all the trouble?
SCRATCH WHAT I JUST SAID....I'm so stupid who wouldn't want a 6-speed if they could have it. I'm sure it will work out, you're a pioneer for bastard cars Jim. Good luck and have lots of fun!


_Modified by ReiHenMotorVR6 at 12:31 AM 1-20-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (ReiHenMotorVR6)*

yeah, right now, the O2J is pretty great with a 3.94 final and .83 fifth gear...and although a .75 fifth would be nice, the .67 final ratio for sixth would definitely increase my top speed (or redline top speed, as it were) from 140 to something even more ungodly








For reference later, 020 Trans Speedometer cable gears:
020 3.9= 171 957 821 A (WHITE) 
020 3.6= 171 957 821 B (RED) 
020 4.2= 171 957 821 C (Green)


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

You learn something new everyday.
A 5spd tranny in a 6spd box. Who knew?








Depending on how things work, and how things fit, 
I'd suggest investigating the ability to put the TDI 6spd
6th gear in there. The DRW tranny uses a .805 6th.
But then again, I'm kinda partial to low reving diesels.
Keep us all updated.
-Dave

<note: having some image hosting problems. >


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (MrDave)*

WHOA, excellent info in that image. That shows that the output shaft is the same between the DQB and DXW trannies, so that's good...I wouldn't have to replace that.
*MrDave*, could you post some more info from that ETKA? I need the part numbers for all gears, from 1 through 6 (6 is shown above), so I can get pricing for it all. So if you could look up "change gear" for the O2M box and post what you find, that would be very helpful. For reference, if you could do this for DQB and DXW, that would be super-fantastic.
THANKS, MAN!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

wow this is looking better everyday


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

Slow day at work....
































Have fun, Jim.
-Dave
<edit to change photos to better server>


_Modified by MrDave at 7:41 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (MrDave)*

The guts of an MQ350 / 02M:

















Did some research/part number searches.
6th gear drives off of part number 02M 311 286x.
For the DXW 5speed, the part number is 02M 311 286C.
That part is common to the 6 speed trannies: DRW, EFF, EMJ, EHL, FVQ, and FJG.
The matching 6th gear is spec'd at 29/36, or a .81 gearset.
To swap that gear (and associated bits in) would be the easiest way to convert your 5spd to a 6spd. It would give you a nice overdrive.
To use a different 6th, you'd have to swap out 02M 311 286C, which means you'd have to also change 4th (since 4th and 6th drive off the same gear), and you may have to change 3rd as well. 
By the looks of things, you'll also have to change out the shift rod when you change to a 6spd as well.
-Dave


_Modified by MrDave at 8:06 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (MrDave)*

Jim if you can get me measurements from the rear bolt holes of the tranny to the pedistool mount (height and distance) i can get something going. i already have a line on some 1/2"x6"x16" thick aluminum sheetmetal. and a plan for how to make it look good using the mount that bolts on the tranny planed down to provide a flat surface for the aluminum sheet using all three bolts to affix it to the tranny and a nice bend down to the rear mount. you know i'm itching to hit some shiz with a hammer.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_Jim if you can get me measurements from the rear bolt holes of the tranny to the pedistool mount (height and distance) i can get something going.

In order to take those measurements accurately, the tranny needs to be mounted to the motor, and positioned to "level" with a jack, correct?
I need to buy the tranny and pick it up first if I'm gonna do that.







I'll definitely drop you a line when that happens







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

'nother one for reference, from a NB thread:


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

why not find a 1.8t 337 or 20th trans probably cheaper in the long run. I have my template here. both pieces what were you gonna fab it out of maybe if you make me a mount ill let you borrow it








i do think when it comes time to axles the extra transfer case is gonna be a nightmare.
1. downpipe fitment
2. have to have VR6 hubs
3. the passenger side axle may not be able to go short enough
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (Benbuilt4u)*

For the price, this tranny is worth it. When I add the 6th gear, it'll work out to just under what it would cost for a 337 tranny. Or WAY under. We'll see. Either way, it's a learning experience. And I like the concept of a tranny I built myself, to my own spec. I mean jeez, look at my CAR. I don't like easy solutions.
As for the transfer case, I'm only semi-concerned. I know folks who can build me a custom downpipe for the purpose. Shouldn't be a problem. The short passenger's shaft shouldn't be a problem either, but we'll see. My Plus Suspension isn't that much narrower of a track than the mk4 platform, which the TT is.
I've already got VR6 hubs, since I'm currently running 02J tranny and shafts/CVs.
I know at least one person who's run this tranny on a TDI for one season, and the transfer case was no problem. He left it disconnected, no rear end.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

moved this thread to the Hybrid/Swap forum, since I'm so fond of it


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*








things lookin good?


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (A2 VR666)*

i plan on using 6061 aluminum with a nice bend and at least one gusset


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (bengone1)*

B - how thick?
V - things are looking manageable, but I haven't got prices back yet for parts. I might be able to come back down this coming weekend, though. We'll see how it works out.


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

NOT A PROBLEM... just let me know mang... damn bro u do alot of commuting lol ur definitely racking up those miles... good job







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (A2 VR666)*

heh...I'd ask if we could meet halfway, if only I weren't so paranoid we'd miss a minor detail. Shoot, maybe I'll come down, grab it, then head down to the city and hit a club, sleep in my car, then head home


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

lol whatevers clever...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (A2 VR666)*

Images from Pal's open tranny:
click to enlarge.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_i do think when it comes time to axles the extra transfer case is gonna be a nightmare.

I wanted to also mention that the transfer case will pretty much even out the length of the axles. That's why I think fitment won't be a problem once the shafts are made. I'm more of the mind that the transfer case will create a need for custom DP.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

bumpage. more info welcome.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

how much is this goona cost i have like 2k total in mine but thats cause i know people


----------



## johntorg (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (Benbuilt4u)*

I sent the following IM to Mr. Dave, but help from any Tranny "Mavens" would be greatly appreciated:
Mr. Dave: I saw your post on the 5 spd 02M to 6 spd conversion. I am installing a 6 spd 02m in my 2000 1.8T GTI I have both axles (from a 337). I have been receiving conflicting information on whether I need to swap out the knuckles and/or hubs. 

At first I was told that both had to be swapped out. I checked the P/Ns and the knuckles have the same P/N. The hubs are different numbers, but that may be for "stability control" or whatever VW call it. Any enlightement would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (johntorg)*

Please bear in mind I'm no guru when it comes to this stuff.

Over on TDI club, one of the most enviable mods is to install 
the european TDI 6Speed 02M 2wd tranny.
According to what I've read from there, 
you need the tranny and the axles, there was no mention of hubs or knuckles.
Some links:
success ful 6spd install
 another thread
 thread 2
pics (links may not work from here)
http://pics2.tdiclub.com/membe...1.pdf
http://pics2.tdiclub.com/membe...2.pdf
http://pics2.tdiclub.com/membe...3.pdf
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (MrDave)*

how'd I get unsubscribed from my own thread?
I don't believe you need the knuckles/hubs...but don't quote me. Check out Pal's page for what the 02M swap typically needs. http://mistral.vwmafia.net/images/02MSwap/


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_Please bear in mind I'm no guru when it comes to this stuff.

Over on TDI club, one of the most enviable mods is to install 
the european TDI 6Speed 02M 2wd tranny.
According to what I've read from there, 
you need the tranny and the axles, there was no mention of hubs or knuckles.
Some links:
success ful 6spd install
 another thread
 thread 2
pics (links may not work from here)
http://pics2.tdiclub.com/membe...1.pdf
http://pics2.tdiclub.com/membe...2.pdf
http://pics2.tdiclub.com/membe...3.pdf
-Dave

putting it in is easy. especially in a new golf,jetta,bettle
the stock VR6 spindles work perfect thats what i used my stock brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_Over on TDI club, one of the most enviable mods is to install 
the european TDI 6Speed 02M 2wd tranny.


That's what I have, but with the 337/turbo S final drives. Ratios are perfect, but aren't quite as tall as it "should" be going by the numbers. With a 205/50/15 tire first tops out just over 30, second just under 60 (wish it went to 60, but WTH), third about 85, fourth should be just over 120, and then you have fifth and sixth







Sixth turns 2000 rpm at 50 mph and 3000 at 71. Helps get upwards of 34 mpg on the freeway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

How do you plan to just leave the transfer case unhooked? If you do so, the car won't move, or will barely move.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (bobqzzi)*

Bob: How's that intake working for ya?
Jim: What the hell are you doing this time???
Awesome man. Output shaft







AWD???


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_How do you plan to just leave the transfer case unhooked? If you do so, the car won't move, or will barely move.

No, it will move just fine. The Haldex system is FWD until the front wheels slip, and then it transfers to the rear. Once it does, the dynamics of recovery change from that of a true FWD car. To compensate for that, I'll install a quaife, so the front doesn't lose traction as much.
It's not like having only one axle connected to an open diff, where the car doesn't move at all.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

You will need TDI 6spd axles at least, that is what I used when I swapped in the 02M. The 337 axles have different outer CV & spindle.
The TDI units have the inner CV/flange from the 02M, with the outer CV & spline that fits the stock Mk4 hubs.


----------



## VTDUBDUDE (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (Wolk's Wagon)*

How does the reverse work on that. It looks like the gears are cut helical vs straight. I am at a loss







, please explain.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (VTDUBDUDE)*

Straight-cut gears are not common in stock trannies. Even reverse, if I recall correctly. However, lots of people who build race trannies choose straight-cut gears. Me, I'm not a fan of double-clutching.


----------



## lukedwag (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

as far as I know most reverse gears in most cars are straight cut hence the nice whineing noise in reverse .... as ofr racers yes they do use straight cut for strenth.... not sure about the double clutching thing I dont think u have to


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (lukedwag)*

bought the tranny...keep your fingers crossed. Hopefully I'll get a chance to crack it open someday soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

one set of prices, from a friend at a dealer, for 6th gear:
02m 311 116 (needle cage) $16.20
02m 311 349 d (6th gear) $103.82
02m 311 295 (6th gear synchronizer ring) $78.50
keep in mind, this doesn't include the shifter rod or changing the ratios of other gears. This is just to add a 6th cog, which may be roughly the same ratio as the current 5th. I'll be looking for prices on the euro TDI 6th cog...stay tuned.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

posted link in trans FAQ


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_posted link in trans FAQ

thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk's Wagon* »_You will need TDI 6spd axles at least, that is what I used when I swapped in the 02M. The 337 axles have different outer CV & spindle. 
The TDI units have the inner CV/flange from the 02M, with the outer CV & spline that fits the stock Mk4 hubs. 

I'm driving a mk3, not a mk4. One way or another, I'll need custom driveshafts. I'm assuming the inner CV flanges are the same 110mm that all late-model VR6/1.8T models have on the 02J. My outer hubs are mk3 VR6 spline, which is the same as standard-faire mk4 VR6/1.8T spline. Damn, I just wish there were a m4 inner shaft that were the right length for my application


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Damn, I just wish there were a m4 inner shaft that were the right length for my application









i wished the same thing


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (Benbuilt4u)*

What about a Euro Golf 4 Motion D Shafts? Dang I sold mine together with my 1st 4 Motion kit for VR6 to Sean in Alaska


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_why not find a 1.8t 337 or 20th trans probably cheaper in the long run. I have my template here. both pieces what were you gonna fab it out of maybe if you make me a mount ill let you borrow it








i do think when it comes time to axles the extra transfer case is gonna be a nightmare.
1. downpipe fitment
2. have to have VR6 hubs
3. the passenger side axle may not be able to go short enough
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jim just for you, I'd sell you my 02M 1.8T 6spd (4x4) trans for $1000 + S&H.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (atoson)*

I have a feeing that wouldn't work...kinda like the mk4 02J shafts didn't quite work in my mk3 either. Also, I would guess that a set of those mk4 4motion shafts would set me back as much as (if not more than) a set of custom shafts from DSS. Right?


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I tried http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_Jim just for you, I'd sell you my 02M 1.8T 6spd (4x4) trans for $1000 + S&H.

You did notice that I've already bought A2 VR666's tranny, correct?

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_bought the tranny...keep your fingers crossed. Hopefully I'll get a chance to crack it open someday soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Anyway, I got his for $600 including the starter motor, clutch, flywheel, pressure plate, shifter box, inner tri-pods, all bolts, and a partridge in a pear tree. And I picked it up, no shipping. There's a possibility that I'll have custom gearing in it for less than your (I must admit, gracious, thank you) asking price there.
Thanks, though.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (atoson)*

if you have an Audi bentley's CD for the TT, it has everything you need to know about opening and putting it back together. I bought one from ebay for $80 and well worth it for me.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

I know you did, silly but was only trying my luck to get this thing off my hands and start my 4 Motion on schedule. the difference is the 6th gear it has and has lower mi on the clock (early 03). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (atoson)*

Do you run a shop? Cause you sure do buy and sell a boatload of high-cost items. I've always wondered about that.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

nope just an ex factory tech with nothing to do and always a burning hole im my pocket (poor mutual funds).


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (atoson)*

at 42 you at least have something done to show for or sport a woody at least


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (atoson)*

well, I've got 'em both so far at 27, and I'm hoping for more, for as long as possible







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

ha ha ha nothing last forever but thanks to *Viagra* it's a reality show again. Try Nathan at europarts solutions maybe he has parts for you  All 4x4 source for Westcoast


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (atoson)*

Looks like the 02M quaife for AWD is available:
http://www.quaifeamerica.com/d...s.htm
I'm gonna give a little time to see if Gary Peloquin's will be coming soon


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

I bought one last xmas when Autotech sent out a garage sale coupon and ended with tax at $790 something. Yah I had to pay tax being in the same state.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (atoson)*

yeah, I just got an email back from Gary P, and it's lookin like maybe a year before he's got an ATB diff available for the 02M quattro tranny.








Looks like I'm going Quaife.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

Jim, are you going the TDI 6th route to save on costs or because you like the ratios? I have a 02M "DQB" which I want to install in my project car, but would prefer the TDI 6th for highway cruising. If you are interested in swapping the DRW parts for the DQB parts give me a shout. Either way, could you let me know what the TDI 6th paerts are going to cost you.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (1.8TsyncroB3)*

I'm using TDI 6th for both of those reasons. I definitely want the low 6th for better highway cruising RPMs. I also don't want to pay to revamp the whole gearset.
Once I get actual prices, I'll let you know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

Jim,
If the cost is reasonable, would you be willing to order a second set of the TDI gears for me? This would save us both on the shipping costs.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Sure, if I can afford it when I order...but you won't save on shipping, since I'll have to ship to you


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

Jim, 
any updates?
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*

I'm in kind of a holding pattern while I'm unemployed...been sticking mostly to the free types of car mods, like my list of to-do's left over from the swap.
However, if anyone has good, low-price sources for a european TDI 6th gear, I'd love to hear about it. If I recall correctly (I need to go back and re-read my own thread







) all I need is 6th gear, the syncro and the shift-rod selector. Someone find me a bargain basement, and I'll start the work


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim,
I have a contact in Holland and another in the UK that might be able to help us out. Give me the part numbers for the pieces you want and I'll see what can be done. I also have some parts in the UK ready to be shipped to me. The gears could be tossed in with those parts and we could both save on shipping.
I did an initial check and the DRW 6th gear with P/N 02M 311 349 E retails around $140usd + Shipping . I need a list of the #s from you to be sure we are talking about the right parts before I can get an accurate quote.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

I'll have to get my ass onto a Windows box to look up in ETOS, since my laptop got stolen last week








Pretty sure the only DRW-specific parts we need are these:
• 6th gear
• Synchronizer ring for 6th gear
• Needle cage for Synchronizer
• Shift selector rod (not the forks, I believe the forks stay the same)
Pretty sure that's the entire parts list. If you have ETOS (or European ETKA), you could probably find them quicker than I could.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Pretty sure the only DRW-specific parts we need are these:
• 6th gear
• Synchronizer ring for 6th gear
• Needle cage for Synchronizer
• Shift selector rod (not the forks, I believe the forks stay the same)


Jim,
My euro ETKA has prices from about 6 month ago so they will not be 100% accurate. They will give us an idea of what to expect so here is what I found. (in US dollars) you should confirm that these are the part numbers you want.

02M 311 349E DRW 6th gear 
$136.00
02M 311 286C DRW 3/4/6 gear (for converting a DQB 6th to the DRW 6th)
$154.00
02M 311 116 Needle Cage
$17.65
02M 311 295A Syncronizer Ring
$47.60
02M 311 562D Selector shaft with fork (also use 02J 301 234 A)
$103.35
02J 301 234A Retaining sleeve
$11.50

The shift selector rod comes with the fork according to my ETOS & ETKA. I also noticed that the rod & fork are different in the DRW and the DQB so anyone wanting to convert an existing 6spd DQB needs to swap the fork as well.

Once I have confirmation that these are the good part #s for you, I'll contact my friends in Europe to see what they will cost us.



_Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3 at 11:41 AM 4-8-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Nearest I can tell, these parts:

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_02M 311 562D Selector shaft with fork (also use 02J 301 234 A)
$103.35
02J 301 234A Retaining sleeve
$11.50

...are not necessary, as they are not tranny-specific. However, the following part:
*02M 301 233 N* shift rod
...is specific to 6-spd trannies. I get this by looking at the ETKA screenshots that MrDave posted on the first page of this thread. Sure, it's a US-version, but it's clear to see that it's only divided by 5-spd vs. 6-spd, not on a tranny-by-tranny basis. Do you concur?
Also, the prices you posted seem to be dealer prices...a little on the rich side. Any inside sources?


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_However, the following part:
*02M 301 233 N* shift rod
...is specific to 6-spd trannies. I get this by looking at the ETKA screenshots that MrDave posted on the first page of this thread. Sure, it's a US-version, but it's clear to see that it's only divided by 5-spd vs. 6-spd, not on a tranny-by-tranny basis. Do you concur?

I checked my ETKA and have come up with 4 possibilities which need to be investigated further when one of us has more time.
02M 301 233 D is for the Audi A3 with the DRW g/box
02M 301 233 G is for the early production DQB in variuos models
02M 301 233 L is for the DRW, EFF, & ERF g/boxes found in the VW chassis.
02M 301 233 N is for the ERR, FML, & late production DQB.


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Also, the prices you posted seem to be dealer prices...a little on the rich side. Any inside sources?

These ae Retail pricing from a 6 month old euro price list. I believe I can get some better pricing through one of my contacts, just need to check with him first.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Jim, Les
Any updates?
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*

none from my end yet...I'm a little hesitant to get into the research more until I've got a steady job again, cause I know how impulsive I can be








and so, my tranny sits on a warehouse floor, awaiting some TLC...


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

So you have the time to do the project, but no money.
I can understand that.

What were you figuring on doing for your rear end?
The mk4/TT rear suspension is totally different from what is 
currently on your car.
Graft in the newer sheetmetal? Install the B3 suspension and 
fit the newer Haldex rear end?
I'm curious....

I also have a B3 syncro rear suspension sitting around doing nothing... (no syncro components, just the suspension). Though I'm sure that Les has a garage full of B3 syncro components...
-Dave


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_Graft in the newer sheetmetal? Install the B3 suspension and 
fit the newer Haldex rear end?
I'm curious....

I also have a B3 syncro rear suspension sitting around doing nothing... (no syncro components, just the suspension). Though I'm sure that Les has a garage full of B3 syncro components...

Bingo. I was thinking Syncro rear suspension setup, but heavily modified to use the Haldex center diff. Pretty much exactly like what's in nutter4x4's car on vwsyncro.co.uk but in a mk3.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_
Jim, Les
Any updates?
-Dave

I,m working on other more important projects at the moment. My funds are all tied up in the red wagon, so the 6 speed project is on hold until I have more time, or someone motivates me to get to it.
perhaps sometime in july I may tinker a bit more.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Yeah, you'ld better finish that little red wagon project.
I know I'm not the only one anxious to see the final car.

I hear thru the grapevine that you may have a syncro Rabbit Pickup project in your future. We should talk about that one. I think I know of a perfect rear suspension setup for it.
-Dave


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_
Yeah, you'ld better finish that little red wagon project.
I know I'm not the only one anxious to see the final car.

I hear thru the grapevine that you may have a syncro Rabbit Pickup project in your future. We should talk about that one. I think I know of a perfect rear suspension setup for it.
-Dave

I would like to build a syncro pick-up, but unfortunately It isn't me who will be doing one. I seem to recall Jman talking about it a long-long time ago.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Nevermind....


_Modified by mechsoldier at 3:16 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

_Modified by mechsoldier at 3:16 AM 11-24-2004_


----------



## rcl41244 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: PHASE TWO: adding a build-it-yourself O2M 6-speed (punkassjim)*

You guys seem well versed on the 02M trans, so I thought you might know if there is an alternate sized cv flange that fits the 02M. Somewhere on this forum I saw a reference to this, but can't locate it again. I want to fit a type 4 sized cv to the trans output shafts.
regards, Robert


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Might be getting back into this one soon, finances permitting. Still have the trans, need to get in touch with european parts sources. Anyone know of a european dealership that will ship parts overseas?


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Might be getting back into this one soon, finances permitting. Still have the trans, need to get in touch with european parts sources. Anyone know of a european dealership that will ship parts overseas?

Uh, can't you do that with your buddies at eCode Parts?







They seem to have a lot of ways to get European parts to the 'States.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

ecode is a used parts business. I'm looking for new dealer parts, all european dealers seem to dislike the idea of shipping euro-spec parts to the states.
I blame Bush.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I dont think you can use a synchro rear with the o2m up front -- the gear ratios in the transfer case that sends the driveshaft back are different than in the synchro world, so you would need the haldex rear diff when you went awd, otherwise your front wheels would turn at a different speed


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (PhReE)*

That was addressed up above. My goal is to use the Syncro suspension and adapt the Haldex into the rear end. It's all been done before.


----------



## DHill (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_I blame Bush.

LOL. 
I gave RPI a deposit to ship me a new VR Syncro bellhousing from Germany. Supposedly it comes from a German VW parts department, in the box, and over the sea to here. Perhaps Warren can help you?
If you've been on vwsyncro.co.uk then you know ChrisS. Perhaps he'd help you get some new parts over here, as long as you don't mind paying the shipping. 
That's probably what it will take if you want new parts - a guy who knows a guy.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (DHill)*

Looks like my trans is for sale.


----------

